# FR: I have lived in Canada for almost my whole life



## Fructophile

Bonjour, j'ai lu qqls liens sur ce sujet mais la bonne réponse n'était pas trop claire.  Je voulais dire "I have lived in Canada for almost my whole life". Faut-il dire "J'ai habité au Canada presque toute ma vie" ou "j'habite au Canada presque tout ma vie"?  Merci.


----------



## kdja

La première "j'ai habité au Canada presque toute ma vie".
Si je traduits la deuxième en anglais, ça donnerait "I live in Canada for almost my whole life".

J'ai habité = I have lived/I lived (selon le contexte)
J'habite = I live/ I'm living


----------



## goodbye_kitty

Je pense que "J'ai habité au Canada..." est correcte, non?
Mostly because your English sentence is in the past tense. Ask a native to be sure though.


----------



## kdja

Oui, c'est ce que je voulais dire, la première phrase "j'ai habité..." est correcte.  (dsl si je n'ai pas été assez claire)


----------



## pyan

Here is a thread which discusses an almost identical question.  This tense, the present perfect, can be difficult to understand, as the thread shows.

I have lived in Vancouver for 5 years

This thread means that the person lives in Canada now, still lives there.  If Fructophile no longer lives in Canada, he would probably say, "I lived in Canada..."


----------



## Fructophile

I had already read through this thread but didn't think it really answered my question, especially since at the end, the person disagrees with the others.  The other threads also seem to be have conflicting information.


----------



## lrosa

I'd be inclined to think it was "J'habite au Canada presque toute ma vie", even though I'm not a native. From what I know of French, I'd have thought that "J'ai habité" suggests that the action has terminated, and that you are therefore no longer living in Canada. This might translate instead as "I *lived* in Canada all my life", where the person speaking no longer actually lives in Canada - they are just kind of considering their "life" as everything that happened before, and not including, the present.

I'm drawing my conclusions from the fact that:

J'*ai habité* au Canada pendant cinq ans = I *lived* in Canada for 5 years (and am no longer living there)

while 

J'*habite* au Canada depuis cinq ans = I *have lived*/*have been living* [these two mean exactly the same thing in my books] in Canada for 5 years (and continue to live there)

In English, "I *have lived* in Canada for almost my whole life" definitely means that you are still living there.
I wonder if, in French, there is the possibility that "J'*ai habité...*" also suggests that the speaker _continues_ to live in the given place??


----------



## Fructophile

Est-ce qu'un/une Francophone peut confirmer cela? Si on dit, "j'ai habité", est-ce qu'on habite toujours dans cet endroit?  Sinon, "I have lived" c'est bien "j'habite" et pas "j'ai habité".


----------



## Sencha

If you want to say that you have lived in Canada all your life and are still living there, I can't see any verbal form that would mean all this... 
"J'ai vécu presque toute ma vie au Canada" only means what it means : depuis ma naissance, j'ai passé l'essentiel de ma vie au Canada. On ne peut présumer de l'endroit où je vais vivre désormais.

Si je veux dire que c'est toujours le cas aujourd'hui, je dois ajouter une phrase, de même si je n'y vis plus (à moins que le contexte ne soit éclairant):
J'ai vécu presque toute ma vie au Canada et j'y vis toujours.
J'ai vécu presque toute ma vie au Canada mais je n'y vis plus aujourd'hui.

En tout cas : I have lived : j'ai vécu
                   I have been living : je vis


----------



## Mauricet

D'accord avec Sencha. Irosa, on ne dira pas "J'habite en France presque toute ma vie" mais on pourrait dire "*J'ai vécu* en France presque toute ma vie" (ce qui ne précise pas si j'y vis encore) ou bien "J'habite en France presque tout le temps". "Je vis en France depuis toujours" implies I still live there. "J'ai vécu en France depuis toujours" suggests the same but doesn't imply it. Context again !


----------



## lrosa

Sencha said:


> En tout cas : I have lived : j'ai vécu
> I have been living : je vis



The problem is, "I have lived" means exactly the same as "I have been living"...

But if you wanted to say "I lived in Canada for a period of 5 years (and that was all. I then moved)", would this be: "J'y ai vécu pendant 5 ans"?


----------



## itka

> But if you wanted to say "I lived in Canada for a period of 5 years (and that was all. I then moved)", would this be: "J'y ai vécu pendant 5 ans"?


That's right.
You could also say more currently : "J'ai vécu cinq ans au Canada", "J'y ai vécu cinq ans".


----------



## Sencha

lrosa said:


> The problem is, "I have lived" means exactly the same as "I have been living"...



Il ne me semble pas que ce soit la même chose. L'un est un present perfect progressive, l'autre est un present perfect.
Le present perfect a commencé dans le passé et entraîne une conséquence sur le présent alors que le present perfect + ing a commencé dans le passé et continue dans le présent.I have lived 5 years in Canada : j'ai vécu cinq ans au Canada.
I have been living in Canada for 5 years : je vis au Canada depuis cinq ans.


----------



## Fructophile

Merci pour vos explications.  Si je comprends bien, il n'y a pas vraiment d'équivalent en français pour ce que je voulais dire.  Est-ce que cette phrase est correcte:  "Je suis asiatique mais on me considère 100% canadienne parce que j'ai habité au Canada presque toute ma vie"?


----------



## Sencha

Impeccable.


----------



## lrosa

Sencha said:


> Il ne me semble pas que ce soit la même chose. L'un est un present perfect progressive, l'autre est un present perfect.
> Le present perfect a commencé dans le passé et entraîne une conséquence sur le présent alors que le present perfect + ing a commencé dans le passé et continue dans le présent.I have lived 5 years in Canada : j'ai vécu cinq ans au Canada.
> I have been living in Canada for 5 years : je vis au Canada depuis cinq ans.



Sorry to go on, but I thought we had agreed, as per Itka's post, that "J'ai vécu cinq ans au Canada" means "I lived in Canada for 5 years (and then stopped living there)" and *not* "I have lived in Canada for 5 years (and still live there)". 
I say that "I have lived" and "I have been living" mean the same thing because both imply clearly that the speaker is still living in this same place.


----------



## Rizla

"J'habite au Canada depuis 5 ans" ca va dire "I have lived in Canada for 5  years" et "I have been living in Canada for 5 years". Les deux phrases anglaises  sont pareilles.

 "J'ai habité au Canada pendant 5 ans"  ça va dire "I lived in Canada for 5  years."


À propos du Present Perfect Continuos, c'est un temps continuos; c'est  plus temporaire est plus court que le non-continuos.

"I have been staying at the Hotel for 2 days" est plus commun que "I have  stayed the Hotel for 2 days". C'est une action temporaire, et pas à long terme. La deuxième phrase suggère qu'on  s'apprête de partir.

  Mais les mots qui sont à long terme et semi-permanant par nature (comme  Live/Study/Work) ont une tendance de fonctionner dans les deux temps.
 "I study in Paris" ça va dire exactement la même chose qu’"I am studying in  Paris".
  En generale "I have lived in LA for 2 years" ca va dire exactement le meme  chose que "I have been living in LA for 2 years". 

 Bien sur, il y a les exceptions...


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour,
Je suis d'accord avec les assertions suivantes :
1) "I lived in Canada for 5 years" se dit "J'ai vécu 5 ans au canada".
2) "I have lived/been living in Canada for 5 years" se dit "Je vis au Canada depuis 5 ans".

La raison pour laquelle on utilise le passé composé et pas le présent pour dire :
"I have lived in Canada for my whole life", alors qu'il s'agit pourtant d'un cas identique à l'exemple 2) ci-dessus est qu'on ne peut pas dire en français au moyen du mot "depuis."

On ne peut pas dire "depuis toute ma vie".
Pour savoir si on peut dire "depuis" en français, essayez "since" ou "since ... ago" en Anglais.
Dans l'exemple 2, on peut dire "I have been living in Canada since 5 years ago".
Dans le dernier exemple, on ne peut pas dire "I have been living in Canada since my whole life ago".

Je crois que c'est la réponse.
La possibilité d'employer la préposition "depuis" ou la conjonction "depuis que" conditionne le choix du temps en français.


----------



## lrosa

Fred, merci pour l'explication merveilleuse!


----------



## Fructophile

Merci Rizla et Fred C.  En ce qui concerne fil #18, on ne peut pas dire, "J'habite au Canada toute ma vie", sans 'depuis"? (Au fait, moi, je ne dirais jamais "I have been living in Canada since 5 years ago"; je dirais plutôt, "I have lived in Canada for 5 years.")

Juste pour être sûre, est-ce que ces phrases sont correctes:
I have lived in Canada for 5 years - Je *vis* au Canada depuis 5 ans.
I have lived in Canada my whole life - J'*ai* *habité *au Canada toute ma vie.

Merci!


----------



## lrosa

Fructophile said:


> Merci Rizla et Fred C.  En ce qui concerne fil #18, on ne peut pas dire, "J'habite au Canada toute ma vie", sans 'depuis"? (Au fait, moi, je ne dirais jamais "I have been living in Canada since 5 years ago"



I probably wouldn't say this either, but it does still makes sense


----------



## itka

> "I have lived in Canada for my whole life", alors qu'il s'agit pourtant d'un cas identique à l'exemple 2) ci-dessus est qu'on ne peut pas dire en français au moyen du mot "depuis."
> On ne peut pas dire "depuis toute ma vie".


...mais on peut bien dire _"J'habite au Canada depuis toujours"_ ou plus naturellement _"J'habite depuis toujours au Canada"._..


----------



## Rizla

Fructophile, 

On ne peut pas utiliser "since" dans la phrase "I have lived in Canada all my life". On utilise "Since" avec une date ou un point de temps très court. Par example:
"I have lived here since 1995."
"I have lived here since I was born."

Par contre, on utilise "For" avec une période.
"I have lived here for 10 years."


"I have been living in Canada since 5 years ago" n'est pas bon. Premièrement, on n'utilise jamais "ago" avec le Present Perfect. On l'utilise seulement avec les temps passés et terminés. Deuximent, "since" ne fonctione pas avec un dat (5 years ago). 

La bonne phrase est "I have been living in Canada for 5 years" ou "I have lived in Canada for 5 years." Ici les deux temps sont pareils à cause du verbe "to be".


"I have lived in Canada for 5 years = Je vis au Canada depuis 5 ans." Ça c'est bon.

"I have lived in Canada my whole life = J'ai habité au Canada toute ma vie." Je ne suis pas expert de la langue française, alors je ne suis pas sur. Mais je pensais que le passé composé ("J'ai habité") signifie que je n'habite plus au Canada, et que la situation est terminée. Par contre, "I have lived in Canada my whole life" signifie que j'habite encore au Canada. Alors:

"I have lived in Canada my whole life = J'habite au Canada toute ma vie." 
"I lived in Canada my whole life = J'ai habité au Canada toute ma vie."


J'ai souvent constaté que les francophones sont confus par la ressemblance entre le Passé Composé et le Present Perfect. C'est naturel parce que les deux temps utilisent "Avoir". Mais c'est un faux ami. Le Passé Composé est un temps passé tant que le Present Perfect est un temps présent.


----------



## Fred_C

itka said:


> ...mais on peut bien dire _"J'habite au Canada depuis toujours"_ ou plus naturellement _"J'habite depuis toujours au Canada"._..


 

Tout à fait exact :
Les deux phrases "j'habite au Canada depuis toujours" et "j'ai toujours habité au Canada" sont exactement synonymes, ce qui appuie ce que j'ai dit.

Il y a néanmoins une exception : L'expression "depuis toujours" existe en français, alors qu'il est impossible de dire "since always" en anglais. (enfin, je crois).



Fructophile said:


> (Au fait, moi, je ne dirais jamais "I have been living in Canada since 5 years ago"; je dirais plutôt, "I have lived in Canada for 5 years.")


 
Bien sûr, je n'ai jamais conseillé de dire "I have lived in Canada since 5 years ago", j'ai simplement fait remarquer que c'était possible.



Fructophile said:


> Juste pour être sûre, est-ce que ces phrases sont correctes:
> I have lived in Canada for 5 years - Je *vis* au Canada depuis 5 ans.
> I have lived in Canada my whole life - J'*ai* *habité *au Canada toute ma vie.
> Merci!


 
Oui, c'est ça.


----------



## helenezen

Voici ma suggestion : 
I have lived in Canada for almost all my life :
_j'habite au Canada depuis que je suis né(e), pratiquement._
ou encore :
_j'ai toujours habité au Canada, pratiquement._

Les deux cas impliquent que la personne habite encore au canada au moment où elle parle.

J'ai traduit _presque _par _pratiquement_ car je trouve que cela sonne plus naturel.

Hope it still helps!


----------



## helenezen

Fructophile said:


> Merci Rizla et Fred C. En ce qui concerne fil #18, on ne peut pas dire, "J'habite au Canada toute ma vie", sans 'depuis"? (Au fait, moi, je ne dirais jamais "I have been living in Canada since 5 years ago"; je dirais plutôt, "I have lived in Canada for 5 years.")
> 
> Juste pour être sûre, est-ce que ces phrases sont correctes:
> I have lived in Canada for 5 years - Je *vis* au Canada depuis 5 ans.
> I have lived in Canada my whole life - J'*ai* *habité *au Canada toute ma vie.
> 
> Merci!



if you still live in Canada, _j'ai habité au Canada toute ma vie  _is a bit ambiguous.
My suggestion in French as a native:
_j'habite au Canada depuis toujours.

_


----------

